# Div-Layer per JavaScript ein und ausblenden



## bastiang (1. März 2005)

Mein Problem:
Ich habe eine Navigations Leiste mit Links(logischerweise), jeder Link hat einen dazu passenden Layer, der standardmäßig, per CSS ausgablendet ist. Sobald der User über den Link fährt soll sich der dazu passende Layer einblenden, das klappt auch schon hervorragend. Fährt der User nun über einen andern Link soll sich dieser Layer über den anderen drüber legen, jedoch haut das nicht richtig hin, da ich derzeit bei jedem Layer den gleichen zIndex habe.
Wie kann ich nun in diesem Script sagen welchen zIndex welchem layer zugewiesen gehört.

```
<script>
function hideshowlayer(LayerName) {

var VState = document.getElementById(LayerName).style.display;

document.title = LayerName +" "+document.getElementById(LayerName).style.display;

if (VState=="inline") {
document.getElementById(LayerName).style.display = "none";
}

if (VState=="none") {
document.getElementById(LayerName).style.display = "inline";
}

} //end function
</script>
```


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. März 2005)

z.B. mit

```
document.getElementById('LayerDeinerWahl').style.zIndex ='z-Index deiner Wahl';
```


----------



## bastiang (1. März 2005)

Die LayerNamen werden dynamisch per PHP erzeugt und so soll es auch mit dem zIndex sein.
geht das?


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. März 2005)

Ich sehe zwar nicht, wo da etwas per PHP erzeugt wird... aber prinzipiell sollte das gehen.


----------

